# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [golden boy] Prsentation en retard

## golden boy

Bonjour, voici ma prsentation en retard  ::oops:: 

Je me prnomme Enzo et je suis actuellement au lyce, en classe de 1re S.
Je m'intresse  l'informatique depuis mon premier ordinateur que j'ai eu  6 ans (un Windows 98), j'tais un vritable pro du traitement de texte avec MS Word  cette poque !

Ce n'est que depuis que j'ai 15 ans que je m'intresse  la programmation, ayant ainsi commenc par le langage C, que j'ai ensuite un peu dlaiss pour la POO avec le C++.
Je m'tais aussi intress aux systmes GNU/Linux un peu plus tt, quand j'tais au collge car on m'en avait parl (Je croyais qu'on me prenait pour un imbcile quand j'entendais "_C'est gratuit !_").


Et sinon, pourquoi suis-je sur developpez.net ?
Et bien les site communautaires me permettent de progresser. Le simple fait d'observer les erreurs des autres, ensuite corrigs sur les topics, mme sans y participer, est assez instructif je trouve...

Voil, je pense que je n'ai rien oubli.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> ...
> Et sinon, pourquoi suis-je sur developpez.net ?
> Et bien les site communautaires me permettent de progresser. Le simple fait d'observer les erreurs des autres, ensuite corrigs sur les topics, mme sans y participer, est assez instructif je trouve...


 ::ccool::  

Bonne continuation sur nos forums.

----------


## golden boy

Bien le merci

----------


## Anomaly

J'espre en tout cas que tu as maintenant dfinitivement sauv le pas et que ton ordinateur tourne sous GNU/Linux  100% comme le mien.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## golden boy

Et non, dsol de te dcevoir mais j'ai toujours Windows pour faire tourner des logiciels qu'on utilise au lyce, et qui n'existe pas sous GNU/Linux  ::(: 

Mais sinon j'ai quelques distributions en machine virtuelle et en dual boot j'ai Slackware.

L'ordinateur 100% GNU/Linux est prvu pour Nol  ::ccool::

----------

